# Changed all four spark plugs in my diesel



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I heard you don’t even need to open the hood.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> I heard you don’t even need to open the hood.


Dang it! I should have consulted you on that. I totally wasted my time gettin the engine pic.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought there was 6?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TheRealHip said:


> I thought there was 6?


I heard that was gen 2, smaller engine with more cylinders and better gas mileage! Plus this is a gen 1 forum🤣


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

TheRealHip said:


> I thought there was 6?


Yes. The turbo had a spark plug as wel.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Give that man a KUDOS for accomplishing the impossible.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I was looking for a 'April 1' date for the post. Just couldn't wait, huh?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

oooooo-kay. Cant remember if the 2.0 had glow plugs or not.....never worried about it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It does, but you only need to change them if they go bad.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I was looking for a 'April 1' date for the post. Just couldn't wait, huh?


👍 yup and I wanted to see what humorous response it could generate and so far there have been some good ones.


----------

